# Neues Notebook OHNE Windows 8 ?? - Bitte um Rat!



## Didridu (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community,

mein altes Notebook hat nach nun 7 Jahren leider so langsam ausgedient. Ich bin noch sehr an XP gewöhnt und komme mit meinem alten Notebook natürlich super zurecht.

Aber nach langem Suchen, bin ich vor allen hinsichtlich Verarbeitung und toller Tastatur beim SONY Vaio SVE 1513G1EB gelandet. Kurz vorab, ich suche kein Spielenotebook, sondern eins zum Arbeiten zu Hause, für Videos, YOUTUBE, Fotos und Musik. Und vielleicht das ein oder andere Point & Klick-Adventure spielen.

Also ich habe gesucht und ein tolles gefunden:

SONY VAIO SVE 1513 G1 EB (von der Serie gibt es viele, doch dieses hat einen I3 Core...)
39,5 cm Diagonale
1366x786, 16:9
Intel Core I3
2x 2,5 Ghz Dual Core
Intel HD Grafik 4000
500 GB HDD
DVD Brenner
4 GB DDR 3
WLAN
Bluetooth 4.0
HD Webcam
HDMI 
VGA
USB 3.0

Bei Notebooksbilliger.de kostet dieses 459,-- EUR.  Bei Media/Saturn gibt es andere Versionen mit Pentium 2020M für 490,-- EUR, jedoch mit einer AMD Radeon Grafikkarte. Etwas besser von der Grafik meint der Media-Typ.

Meine 1. Frage an euch wäre:
Von der Leistung her - ist dieses Notebook in Ordnung? Kann ich hier auf die Zukunft bauen? Wie gesagt, es geht mir um die Leistungsfähigkeit und Langlebigkeit. Ich möchte es vor allem zum Arbeiten und Archivieren nutzen.

Meine 2. Frage wäre:
Es ist überall WINDOWS 8 drauf... Ich habe so viel gehört, so viel gelesen darüber. Zuviel Werbung drauf, Treiberprobleme, man muss sich überall anmelden und und und..

Ratet ihr mir vom Kauf ab?? Ich überlege, ob Windows 7 nicht eine Alternative wäre, aber kann ich einfach ein Win 8 - Notebook kaufen, es mal eben rebooten und ein Win 7 draufspielen? Als Laie? 
Gibt es keine andere Alternative?

Ich möchte kein Windows 8 mit sovielen Problemen und Werbungen drauf. Es soll genauso schön laufen, wie mein XP-Notebook in guten Zeiten.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich würde das Notebook gerne dann bei Media kaufen...die haben gerade eine 33 Monate-Aktion, da lohnt sich das! 

Ich danke euch vorab für eure Hilfe!!!

Didridu


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Juli 2013)

Hi.

Zum einen vergiss media markt.
Zu teuer und unkompetent.
Ich gebe dir nen rat bestell bei one.de da kannst du dir win7 dazu holen und ist günstiger.
Evtl auch notebooksbilliger.de.

Mfg


----------



## cvzone (26. Juli 2013)

Die Berichterstattung über Windows 8 finde ich übertrieben negativ.

Werbung konnte ich bisher keine finden, anmelden muss man sich einmal (oder auch nicht, wenn man ein lokales Konto auswählt) und Treiberprobleme konnte ich bisher auch kein einziges feststellen.

Classic Shell installieren und gut ist.

Dazu kommt auch, dass Windows 8 ein Downgraderecht auf Windows 7 enthält, wenn es den unbedingt 7 sein muss.

Informationen zu Downgraderechten


----------



## Netboy (26. Juli 2013)

Kauf dir ein Notebook ohne Betriebssystem und dein gewünschtes Betriebssystem separat

Notebooks mit Display-Auflösung: ab 1366x768, CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Dual-Core/Quad-Core, CPU-Takt: ab 2.5GHz, Hauptspeicher: ab 4GB, Optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW, Anzahl USB 3.0: ab 2x, Wireless: Bluetooth/WLAN 802.11n Preisvergleich 

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit günstig bestellen | pcfritz.de


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Juli 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Zum einen vergiss media markt.
> Zu teuer und unkompetent.
> ...


 
one.de und billig?


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> one.de und billig?



Günstiger als media markt.
Wer lesen kann ist echt im vorteil.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Juli 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Günstiger als media markt.
> Wer lesen kann ist echt im vorteil.



Ich kann lesen und one.de ist nicht wirklich billiger als Media Markt 

Dann lieber bei einem -> Office <- Notebook per Geizhals den günstigsten Anbierter finden


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2013)

Videos? Schau mal nach dem 24p Bug bei Intel.

Uns Spiele? Immer ne AMD APU wenn man kann. Mit flottem Speicher. Da stimmen die Treiber und man spaart die dedizierte GPU.


----------



## Didridu (27. Juli 2013)

Also so ganz hilft mir das alles noch nicht weiter. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Notebook aus, dass ich gepostet habe?

SONY VAIO SVE 1513 G1 EB (von der Serie gibt es viele, doch dieses hat einen I3 Core...)
39,5 cm Diagonale
1366x786, 16:9
Intel Core I3
2x 2,5 Ghz Dual Core
Intel HD Grafik 4000
500 GB HDD
DVD Brenner
4 GB DDR 3
WLAN
Bluetooth 4.0
HD Webcam
HDMI
VGA
USB 3.0

Fahre ich damit gut oder reicht da irgendwas nicht? Wie gesagt Home Office, Multimediaanwendungen, viel Schreiben  - nicht mehr, nicht weniger!

Und wenn ich bei Media kaufe? Kann ich das WIN 8 leicht runterformatieren und WIN 7 draufpacken? Kriegt das ein Laie hin?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Juli 2013)

Didridu schrieb:


> Also so ganz hilft mir das alles noch nicht weiter. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Notebook aus, dass ich gepostet habe?
> 
> SONY VAIO SVE 1513 G1 EB (von der Serie gibt es viele, doch dieses hat einen I3 Core...)
> 39,5 cm Diagonale
> ...


 
Musst blos die DVD starten beim hochfahren und dann dem Installationsmenü folgen..
Gucken welche Taste du beim Starten (kurz nach Anschalttaste) fürs "Boot Menu" brauchst und im Boot Menu es DVD Laufwerk auswählen un dann einfach alles machen was am Bildschirm steht...
Wenn de dann zur eigentlichen Installation kommst "Benutzerdefiniert" auswählen (nach Sprachauswahl ect.)
und dann dort noch einmal Formatieren un dann installieren...

Aber vieleicht reicht dir auch das hier: W8 im W7 Design

Laptop reicht für deine Ansprüche mehr als aus!
Wenn dir verarbeitung, Tastatur und Akkulaufzeit zusagen, nimm ihn 

Aber ich rate dir auch lieber von Media Markt ab, sind blos abzocker die in Massenware billig einkaufen un teuer weiterverkaufen... Gib lieber en paar €uro mehr aus un hols dir in nem Computerfachgeschäft!
Onlinehändler machen auch nicht mehr wie zum Hersteller schicken, wurde von alternate schon enttäuscht!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

Didridu schrieb:


> Ratet ihr mir vom Kauf ab?? Ich überlege, ob Windows 7 nicht eine Alternative wäre, aber kann ich einfach ein Win 8 - Notebook kaufen, es mal eben rebooten und ein Win 7 draufspielen? Als Laie?


 
Ja, das geht. Du musst aber vorher im Bios das "UEFI Secure Bios" deaktivieren, denn das verhindert das Booten von Medien, die nicht vom Bios zertifiziert sind (und dazu gehört ja Windows 7).
Windows 8 Secure Boot abschalten / deaktivieren


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

^^ich wäre da vorsichtig zu sagen das es geht 

Der dämliche Win 8 lizens key im bios verhindert in vier von fünf Fällen den downgrade auf win 7
Habe da leider so meine Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Versprach dem kunden das win 7 kein prob ist und das war dann doch ein Prob bzw gar nicht machbar 

Auch dieser satz aus deinem Link würde mich vorsichtig machen 


> Meist gibt es einen eigenen Bereich "Security" in dem die Secure Boot Einstellung zu finden ist


 
das meist kann man locker in "so gut wie nie " ändern


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich wilst du nur eine Bestätigung wie toll diese Gerät ist, oder?
Verständnisfrage 24p Bug - Erklärung

Toshiba Satellite L855D-10J (PSKG2E-00D00CGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Toshiba Satellite L755D-14U (PSK36E-04Q003GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Didridu (27. Juli 2013)

Also nicht ratsam, einen Win8-PC zu kaufen und dann zu versuchen, Win7 zu installieren?

Im Grunde zahle ich ja somit auch für Win8 extra mit, obwohl ich es ja direkt wieder deinstalliere. 

Nur gibt es ja scheinbar nicht die Möglichkeit, sich ein Notebook mit Windows 7 zu kaufen. Die Dinger sind ja schon sehr rar geworden und wenn es welche gibt, sind es sicher keine Sony Vaios.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Tip von mir 

Kauf dir einen Lappi mit win 8 in einem PC Shop und lass dir von denen win 7 darauf machen bzw vereinbare das direkt beim kauf.
Die werden darauf eingehen da sie ja das Gerät verkaufen wollen .

Und dann hat die Arbeit so eine arme Wurst wie ich in der Werkstatt 
Falls sie es dann nicht hinbekommen brauchst du das Lappi ja nicht mehr nehmen da das dann ja teil des Kaufvertrages war


----------



## Alex555 (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe gestern mein neues MSI GE60 erhalten. (MSI GE60-i560M247 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-3230M / 4GB / 750GB / 660M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de ) für 649€ ein tolles Angebot jedoch auch leider Windows 8. 
Mein Bruder hat auch Win8 und hat Win7 auch nicht installiert bekommen. Beim Sony meiner Mutter war es noch schlimmer, das Teil hat nicht mal ein gescheites Bios wie das GE60. Letzendlich hat bei mir die Brechstange geholfen: Alte Festplatte raus, neue Festplatte rein, auf der neuen Win7 installieren und gut ist. Bei mir läuft jetzt Win7 super und flüssig, zudem habe ich eine schnellere Festplatte drin, als die standardmäßig von MSI mitgelieferte Scorpio blue. 
Auf Win8 Win7 zu installieren kann wirklich ätzend sein, von daher ist aus meiner Sicht ein Notebook ohne OS das beste, bzw. die Festplatte zu tauschen und Win7 zu installieren. Du solltest jedoch wissen, ob Sony überhaupt Treiber für Win7 für dein Notebook anbietet, ansonsten wird das ganze zusammensuchen genauso hässlich wie Win8 runter und Win7 draufzubekommen 
Wurde der von dir ausgesuchte Laptop mal mit Win7 verkauft ist das ein Kinderspiel.
@TE: Ich würde auch Monkeys Vorschlag versuchen. Kostet dich zwar extra, aber du hast nicht die Probleme, wie wenn du das alles selbst machen würdest.


----------



## stadler5 (28. Juli 2013)

So wie ich weiß gibt es doch bei Notebooksbilliger .de auch Notebooks ohne OS Free DOS.

z.b Gaming Notebooks > Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de es gab auch mal ein GT60 mit free dos


----------



## Didridu (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe weitergesucht und bin nach diversen Rücksprache mit verschiedenen Verkäufern nun zu folgenden Favoriten gekommen:

(Das Sony Vaio nehme ich nun doch nicht mehr, denn viele meinen die Hardware bei Sony halte in vielen Fällen nicht lange. Suche ich was langlebiges, dann soll ich Lenovo nehmen oder Samsung)

Lenovo G580 59387110 i3-3110M 4GB 500GB Einsteigernotebook mit USB 3.0
Hier unter diesem Link ist ein Lenovo G580, welches ich persönlich präferiere! Ich bin mir nur bei dem Shop unsicher. Was haltet ihr davon?

Und könnt ihr es bitte einmal mit diesem hier vergleichen? 
Lenovo Ideapad G580 59381295 (39,6cm (15,6''); Core i3; 4GB RAM; 500GB HDD; Free-DOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das wäre bei Notebooksbilliger.de und im Grunde nur in der Grafikkarte schlechter und bei der CPU-Leistung. Ist das unbedenklich?

Was haltet ihr davon? In beiden Fällen kaufe ich Free-Dos-Notebooks und knalle mit Win 7 drauf. Wäre das ok? Das Lenovo ist laut Hersteller für Win 7 konzipiert. Dürfte eigentlich nix schief gehen.


----------



## Didridu (30. Juli 2013)

hat keiner eine meinung dazu?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe kein wirklichen Unterschied! 
Sind beide eign ziemlich gut vergleichbar und für deine Anwendung alle mal genüge!
Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, schau dir beide an und nimm das wo in Sachen Bearbeitung, Performance und Tastaturgefühl am meisten Überzeugt..


----------

